# 922



## clyde sauls

I have a 622 now. I would like to upgrade to a 922 when available especially for internet browsing.Should I just add the receiver and then ask to send back the 622 is that how it is done. Or do you have to keep both and pay the addition dvr and xtra receiver fees.Also it seems something was mentioned on a charlie chat about internet browsing in reference to MLBTV. Does that mean there will be a software update to the vip models 622 and 722s to browse the internet.


----------



## garys

The 622 and 722 will not have internet browsing. A simple software update would not be enough to add all the features the 922 will have, plus you would need to switch over all the remotes and probably need a much bigger hard drive to be able to browse the internet.


----------



## BattleZone

The 922 will probably be available via the "Dish'n It Up" lease upgrade program, and typically replaces an existing receiver. Dish limits leased equipment to enough receivers to support 4 TVs, and Duo receivers count as 2 of that 4 even if use only on a single TV. I'm sure the 922 will also be available for outright purchase as well.

If I had to guess, I'd guess that ownership price will be around $800, and DIU lease fee will be around $300, but no pricing has been announced yet.


----------



## BobaBird

The announced prices, presumably subject to change, are $799 MSRP and $199 for the lease upgrade.


----------

